# Are we to old



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy is now nearly 2....where have all those wonderful months gone? I have noticed of late there are so many new pup's on the forum now, and not so many postings from our old favourites. Do you think the forum is just for pups...I do, and it worries me how much longer us oldies can remain forum members...I for one love this forum.. :-*.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Age 18 SirCOPPERTOPPER 8)

Passions never quit its the mind set

Attitude matters


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Darcy1311, no, I don't think the forums are just about new puppies. 

There are still lots of things we can all learn from each other. My boy Willie is six now, and I am still interested in what everyone else has to say. Having fallen in love with this breed ourselves, surely we can understand the excitement and enthusiasm of the new puppy owners. 

Some of the members who have participated for a long time might tire of answering the same questions over and over. I, myself, have suggested a more thorough use of the "Search" function. Still, every question might have a little different twist, and the solutions offered might contain subtle differences. It has always been interesting to me, although I might not get involved in every single thread. ;D ;D ;D

Look ! Rudy has an 18-year old dog!! What a sweetie!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Darcy you are indeed quite right appart from a few stalwart regulars it does seem to be quite a lot of new pups on the forum these days. ???
I myself, love to see new members joining the forum especially the pups.
In recent months I have found myself 'dipping' in and out of the forum when I fancied catching up or just for a quiet read 

Whether you are addicted to the forum or just like 'ghosting' around it, one things for sure, it's a great thing to be a member of.  

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

mswhipple said:


> Darcy1311, no, I don't think the forums are just about new puppies.
> 
> There are still lots of things we can all learn from each other. My boy Willie is six now, and I am still interested in what everyone else has to say. Having fallen in love with this breed ourselves, surely we can understand the excitement and enthusiasm of the new puppy owners.
> 
> ...



I think you have just knocked the nail on the head....it's the repetitive questions...but I always feel compelled to answer, I for one love this forum but I sometimes feel it difficult to get involved,constantly reading the same old questions....and I haven't even reached 600 posts yet..


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Sir Coppertopper after 5 states and 2 countries an had more kills then hair

He was my 1st mate and I loved him so.
After B 12 injections and far more

I begged the angles of Mercy to release him

He held on for me He would not go

I carried him into the cold steel table I have faced these places many times after wars

I held him and I cried like a baby

He was never my Dog He was my best friend and I learned far more from him

then any human

My Jenn held my hand and after 2 loads to take him he passed

He hunted over 250 folks and protected my daughter and saved my life getting medical help to me

after breaking my leg remote as ****

This is a drop of a Champion real life not cheap ribbons and pins 

He lays in my yards

we talk often

Rudys a treat and a life gift

Coppertopper soften my heart to give more then I get



Vets words
Big Swede never saw a 18 year old Vizsla and Champ like this
Be proud

the drive home seemed like hours

God Bless you Coppertopper
We miss you


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Rudy said:


> Sir Coppertopper after 5 states and 2 countries an had more kills then hair
> 
> He was my 1st mate and I loved him so.
> After B 12 injections and far more
> ...



And your point is......................


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Um, can I state the obvious and point out that you will get a lot of puppy posts because there are more issues to deal with and that is when new owners are most inexperienced.

Lyra was our first dog and the forum has been invaluable with issues and understanding our dog. At six months, with the help of this forum, I feel I know a huge amount more about Vizslas. It is nice to be able to contribute a little back.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Rudy, I am so sorry for your loss! I didn't realize that SirCopperTopper was with the angels. Sounds like he was just an amazing dog. :'(

Every dog that has ever left me behind like that still has a special place in my heart. 

See, we can all learn things from the forums.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

All I am saying is that these questions on pups have been in the PUP section for months, I do not wish to start an argument I merely suggested that with Darcy at 2 years old now, the forum does not appear to have the content for an older dog ,,,I guess what I am trying to say is that I feel its a forum for pup's at the moment...it needs a mature section..


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

mswhipple said:


> Rudy, I am so sorry for your loss! I didn't realize that SirCopperTopper was with the angels. Sounds like he was just an amazing dog. :'(
> 
> Every dog that has ever left me behind like that still has a special place in my heart.
> 
> See, we can all learn things from the forums.


 My Weimaraner died just under 2 years ago...it is something you never get over.....then Darcy arrived...and we will never get over this nutter..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I sure hope were not.
New puppy owners do ask quite a few questions on the forum at first, but it seems that a good portion of them don't stay with us longer than a few months.
Maybe we just need to stretch our vizsla horizons.
Try something new with our dogs. I'm trying to find a good size yak, to start taking the dogs kayaking with me.
I foresee some spills before we get it down.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes you are too old. Sorry!!!

You dont have to read nor answer the puppy questions, I am sure others will. I for one think it is a great thing seeing people ask theese questions even if they dont use the search. Better to know they care about their pups enough to ask.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Everyone knows we love puppy pictures, so I always have to look at the new members posts.
Even though my are older, I can close my eyes and remember the smell of puppy breath.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Are we to old*



Darcy1311 said:


> All I am saying is that these questions on pups have been in the PUP section for months, I do not wish to start an argument I merely suggested that with Darcy at 2 years old now, the forum does not appear to have the content for an older dog ,,,I guess what I am trying to say is that I feel its a forum for pup's at the moment...it needs a mature section..


I don't think this is quite the case. I often see posts from seasoned V owners regarding older Vs and I often post questions about my 2 1/2 year old. The older Vs seem to post fine tuning question and health related issues as those are new to them. I've only been an active forum member for less than a year. If you have a non pup question/concern/gripe/testimonial, just post it. I would assume that we see more pup related questions cause a lot of the pup owners are first time dog owners with a ton of questions. Once you figure out the ins and outs of V ownership, you probably don't have a lot questions about crate training and food ammounts. Just posts from new people gaining that wisdom you may already have

Rudy - your CopperTop tribute **** near brought tears to my eyes. I've been raised with gundogs my whole life, but the bond I have with Kauzy is tighter than i've ever had with any other dog I've owned. I dread the day he leaves me because he's been my greatest and truest friend. Like your CopperTop, he's a true champion


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

My second boy had the worst puppy breath, it almost smelled like burnt coffee! I think the wrinkles was my favorite.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Darcy, the nice thing about a forum is that you can help drive the discussion by posting new topics! 8)

TR, we bring Gracie with us kayaking. Happy to share...might be a separate thread.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

I understand your point. I don't post much but I read a lot, Phoebe is 9 now.

More experienced members are key to this forum, if anyone has any suggestions on how to improve the experience for older members then I would welcome them.

If you ever go on a day out with photos etc. you could easily post them up


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Calum said:


> I understand your point. I don't post much but I read a lot, Phoebe is 9 now.
> 
> More experienced members are key to this forum, if anyone has any suggestions on how to improve the experience for older members then I would welcome them.
> 
> If you ever go on a day out with photos etc. you could easily post them up


 Cheers Calum I will try harder and perhaps keep my opinion to myself, but we do need a mature section. We dont want to lose any more valuable forum members, as I see we have sadly lost Threefsh....


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

No I appreciate your opinion, I had no idea older members were bored 

So you think a section for older dogs would be good?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Calum said:


> No I appreciate your opinion, I had no idea older members were bored
> 
> So you think a section for older dogs would be good?


 Calum I prefer post pup rather than old dog...that's what my Wife calls me......old dog that is..


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Darcy1311 said:


> Calum said:
> 
> 
> > No I appreciate your opinion, I had no idea older members were bored
> ...


Haha yeah I wouldnt really call a section "Old Dogs" but you get the idea. I will see if anyone else here would be interested


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Calum I dont think anyone is bored with the forum,perhaps sometimes frustrated..It's still the best forum in the world bar none.. ;D


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes this is a great forum! I have read other forum's before but never posting or joining. This forum is one of a kind.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Ahhh, just like the Vizsla.. ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes there are lots of puppy questions, but I think it is great that new puppy owners have some where where there are some experienced owners to ask questions and get help in an hour of need. I certainly was very grateful for all the help and support I got from forum members for those puppy questions.

A year later, I still enjoy the puppy pictures, but I also enjoy hearing about training tips from Ken, RBD, et al. My now 14 month old dog is still being trained and I still seek advise and help on my endless mistakes. I enjoy hearing the trials and tribulations of Pike and REM. I enjoy the pictures, some of which are stunning, not always of vizslas.

I find the debates (some rather heated) interesting and often educational. If they offend me I move to another topic. The recent debates and information on vaccinations and neutering have been educational and fascinating - and I thank those who have taken the time to post the information and the links which I think have made me a better informed dog owner.

I have made and met some lovely people via this forum. One such case was a new member who posted for the first time yesterday and was able to join our local Vizz Whizz. Fantastic 

Sorry to go on, but finally Darcy, I would say to you - this forum is what you make of it. You get out what you put in - as much or as little - it is as simple as that my friend


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Callum - this very old member(literally) is not at all bored, but then I have a very active imagination  .

Thank you for a great forum and all the new friends I have made and met from this forum.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been a member or anonymous lurker for 9 months now and while I'm looking forward to picking your brains when the pup arrives in another 9 months, I've stuck around in the meantime because I love the community. Sure there will be some new owners that come just to get their questions answered, but there's a good bunch of us that like each other's company. So please stick around and keep up the funny banter. Share pics and stories of your mature dogs. I'll read them all.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Are we to old*



einspänner said:


> I've been a member or anonymous lurker for 9 months now and while I'm looking forward to picking your brains when the pup arrives in another 9 months, I've stuck around in the meantime because I love the community. Sure there will be some new owners that come just to get their questions answered, but there's a good bunch of us that like each other's company. So please stick around and keep up the funny banter. Share pics and stories of your mature dogs. I'll read them all.


+1


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Sorry if I don't read many of the posts... Didn't know Darcy' mid-life crisis is in full swing... 
It's not just the dogs or the forum, it's the people these dogs attract that are exceptional. ... HVF is just one site among millions on the net. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Internet_map_1024.jpg

posting incognito, gotta go...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Just to clarify a little,

When I first read this thread I thought it was a little out of left field. Then I read threefsh's goodbye thread and realized where Darcy was coming from. I agree with mswhipple. There are still so many seasoned V owners that generously share their expertise. I am one of many who truly appreciate all of the insight!! 

Some may have not known that a member announced they were leaving.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Having a new puppy ourselves we find this forum extremely helpful and enjoyable to read. We will definitely be reading and contributing to this forum for life. 
We always use the search function and I like to think we don't ask stupid repetitive questions. 

That being said I hate to think that more seasoned forum members are leaving the forum due to the presence of new members. 
Your knowledge and experience are invaluable!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Are we too old*

When is too old too old? I'm more excited about the prospect of owning Hungarian Pointers when I retire than now. Those days when they can be more of my life than now. 34 months and counting. Too old? Every day is an adventure if you choose it to be so. One of Bailey's pups in some future date will be my Champion and I will be his handler / trainer. 

Much more to learn until then. 

Too old? Really??? Share the adventures of your lifetimes. 

20 mile hike with 5 Vizlsa owners tomorrow morning at 6:30. I am 15 years older than the next oldest hiker. Hope they can keep up. 8) 

Here is a great video of one of my "mentors" done when he was 74!

One of many in the dog world I have come to respect.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/jack-sharkey-my-dog-world-inspiration.html

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Darcy, I'll weigh in on this. 

1) We don't know why threefsh left. She didn't specify. My guess is that new V owners asking questions had little _*to nothing*_ to do with her leaving. I am also devastated for her about Riley's leg and could guess that has more to do with it than anything. (or lifestyle change, etc.) 

2) I can completely see where you're coming from, Darcy. I was absolutely addicted to the forum when Oso was a new pup, but honestly have much less need for it now. I tend to be a patient woman, but am also struck with the repetitiveness of answering the same questions over and over again. I often put too much time into answers and when the same question comes up, just feel little need to respond (been there, done that). Also the quality of answers differs so dramatically based on who answers it. Can't we have a FAQ or Greatest Hits post? I still will answer sometimes, especially if the owner is really hurting. 

I think the forum is a great place for both those who are yearning to learn and those who are enthusiastic about answering questions. I still sign on quite frequently, but skim over the new topics to see what is interesting. I think there are a lot of posts for veterans/v-lovers/more mature owners, etc.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

otto - luv - I could care more or care less !!! has nothing to do with new members - a thousand ?s and a thousand answers - that is what a forum does - do new ones research - not as much as they should - but 1 answer that helps their pup or them through a rough time is priceless - 3 fsh knows this - also knows PIKE has the nose to track her down - like her out in the field and doing what a V does best - is the best place to V !!! - yes at times this place looks like a puppy pic place - still loVe them - VVe all have to start some were !!!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I typed out a long post earlier today on this, but as I am in a ravine up in the mountains, the mobile internet swallowed it whole and it never appeared.........  Second time lucky hey...this time I will copy it before I hit post!!! 

I originally posted a topic about adding some information on the search function for new members. It was not intended to push people away. I am the one who posted it and I'm not going anywhere. I think this is the best **** forum in the world. Bikes, Archery, Caravan/camping, hunting, Archery, Pushbikes....... I'm on a few. However, this forum is the best bar none. Sure, I get a little frustrated seeing the same question asked repeatedly. Who wouldn't? But, that is not reason for me to depart. Far from it.

I find so much information in here. Things I had never thought of that make sense. Often posted by new or inexperienced members. As a matter of fact, sometimes they are the ones with the little specs of gold. 

Plus I love all the post from the longtime members. I know I don't comment as much these days, but that's more to do with internet access than anything else. It's slow up here in the bush   I still read when I can, often on the mobile phone when on the top of a mountain catching my breath mid hunt.   Just to rub it in....   

I'm getting old, some questions are getting old, but the forum is still a place for one and all. I'm really upset that Threefsh is leaving. For a few reasons. One... I like reading Threefsh's posts. Two, having a pup with a challenge like that can shed light on how to deal with things for other owners who may come along. I've already PM'd begging to not leave.... I encourage you all to spam the **** out of Threefsh in the hope we get to keep her!!  

In addition to all that, I love seeing puppy pics and am quite vocal about banning all who fail to provide puppy pics    So I want new members to join, participate and ask questions.... Just as long as they have done some due diligence and hit the search function first..........    

Can you imagine the forum without the likes of Redbirddog, REM, Texas Red, Ken, Rudy, Threefsh (Please don't go...   ), Data, Dmak and of course our latest Mod Mswhipple (Hey epic fail too.... you seen that spam???? Obviously didn't have insomnia tonight did you   ) Plus a lot of others I love and adore. I think we should all stay. All watch the forum ebbs and flows. It won't always be the same, but if we all stay, there will always be one constant.  Love ya's all..................


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella is now 10 months old and if it wasn't for the more experienced members on here I'm not sure I'd have managed through the very early puppy stages. You give members hope that everything you are going through is normal 
I enjoy reading about all your adventures and what you do with your V's. 
Without sounding really thick, when I first came on here I didn't even see the search engine. I was to busy typing away, it took a member to tell me to do a search to realise it was there. I also think sometimes members are so distressed at times they need to speak to people on here about a topic rather than doing the search. I no I have  
This forum has become a daily fix for me, I feel like I no some of you personally and have never met you. I even talk to my friends about this great forum. 
All I'm trying to say is, if it wasn't for you guys who have all the knowledge and experience on here then it wouldn't be the forum it is


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HA-HA-Ha-Ha-ha, Ozkar!! ;D ;D

Yeah, I slept pretty well last night -- midnight to 5:00 a.m. 
When I got up and went online, the forum was loaded with spam! First one I tried to delete got me locked out of the website, and then my regular mailbox (not on the forums) was loaded with spam!! 

Anyhow, mea culpa!! I'm very sorry.  I'll keep trying, though.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

This entire site has been invaluable and I will still be here reading and posting during Nelly's teenage times, first heat, first agility, first hunt etc. etc. I do agree, even being a newish member myself, that the threads go: crate training crate training, biting biting, nipping, lunging, not sleeping, I am guilty of it! I think that, especially as first time owners you feel compelled to write because you care so much for your new puppy, it is only a compliment that us new owners invest so much trust in everyone's advice, I certainly do. 

However, I do agree the search function should be used more, I use it all the time and 80% of puppy info is already here, maybe just in other words.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not going anywhere. I joined this forum 1 month before we got Ruby....that was over 2 yrs ago. I remember looking at every post to help prepare me. I really think this forum has grown a ton in the last 2 yrs. So much more information now that I wish I had back then and I am proud to be part of it. 

I feel that so many people helped me that I want to pay it forward. I have met people that live locally in my area and met up with them to help with puppy questions. If you think about it, the forum is protecting the breed and less puppies will be given up because we can tell the owners the concerns are common. I will continue to respond to questions from puppy owners and if I get sick of seeing the same questions then I don't respond. That is the beauty of social forums. You come and go as you please. 

Where else can you go and post so many pictures of your dog and have so many people enjoy them. We would be so annoying doing this on Facebook ;D


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I did what you did RubyRoo. I read every single post (puppy related or not) to get a feel for the breed and the issues I was likely to encounter while waiting for my pup.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Haha, congrats Mswhipple... Spammers have little chance now. You will be staying, then. 

Even trapped in a canyon or cheating with other forums can't keep Ozkar away, good to read that.

RBD has been quite silent lately  hope everything is fine. He may have the power to bring three_fish back. (If there is something I wrote that offended her, tell her I'm sorry... I refer to the C Millan kicking post a while back). 

REM is always on-point.

Back to topic...
"They chew until they're two" that coincides with the average time members stay on the forum. 
Well, Sam became a two - seven days ago... So, I left his Chilly Dogs (Sunday suit) outside his walk-in closet (yes, he has one - a plastic box with an air tight lid). Wouldn't you know, the boy chewed a hole in the fabric.... I think I'll add six more months to the formula. 

Personally, I'm glad he doesn't act like a grown up, I can always buy him another Sunday suit, once we earn enough money for it. Sure beats keeping the money in the bank.. Money has to keep moving, unfortunately the direction in which it's moving isn't always toward us. 

And finally new puppy owners ask puppy related questions, what else could they be asking? It makes one feel part of the community even if almost all answers can be googled outside the walls of the forum. Heck, many times I do the legwork myself, and post relevant links, just because I love the Vizsla breed. 

With a little help from generations past ... These dogs are not violent, don't need to be pinned to the ground or beaten into submission. History has done that done that numerous times. 

Note to members who rather wish I quit ... I've got part Vizsla blood flowing through my veins. 

Julius


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I love how enthusiastic everyone is about their dogs here.

I was at a party last night, and after a glass of wine or 2 was showing people pics/videos of H, as a pup and now, on my iphone. Imagine my surprise when most of them, after only a few photos, started rolling their eyes and looking bored ;D

I never get this problem here!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I feel after yesterdays postings,which went a bit pear shaped for me and Darcy, and after upsetting several forum members, with or without Vizsla's, that I should also throw my hand in and fall on my sword....I think this should be my last posting... :-X


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

With regards to V's/members saying their goodbye's and fair wells to the forum over the last few days, I suggest that they take some 'Timeout' and take a break from the forum, for a few days maybe a few weeks as I have done for a couple of months. :-\

Come back when you feel like, hopefully refreshed and with some more life experiences with your V's that you can share with the members of this great site. 

So never say never and please drop back in when the time feels right for you.

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's the spirit, Hobbsy!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

For me this forum represents a love for Vs. 

All I need to do is rewind to a couple months before I brought Mac home and all the good information I got here. Even more when I think about the first 6 months and how this forum saved me from myself when it came to training and living with Mac. 

Now after 2 years on the forum I feel it is important to help new pup owners and I always will. Although I know I am helping the owners I know too I am helping those pups. I answer questions less now as if another member has given the same answer I would have given I simply like their answer and move on. 

Could never leave.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't have much to add to this thread other than I've enjoyed reading and posting on the forum for quite a while and expect to continue for quite a while more. 

Thanks to Calum, the moderators, and all who take the time to post.


----------

